# repatriation



## geexfactor (Oct 30, 2011)

After spending one year in UAE, I'm going back to my country. My employer's repatriation procedure is well documented however I'm not sure how the visa cancellation process will work. HR (end of service team) said that it will take 45 days for immigration to cancel my visa on my passport and they'll give me the passport at the airport on the day of my flight. But when I called immigration they said that they'll stamp it and give it back to me same day. Now that's confusing. My visa is from Abu Dhabi and will be flying from Abu Dhabi. 

My second question is about bank account. I called my bank and they said I can keep my bank account even if my visa is cancelled and a friend of mine told me that I can keep a savings accounting. I'm not sure who to trust. Can I keep my credit card as well?


----------

